# Red and black x light red



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ok so if any of you have been following my threads, my steel blue and red spawn was a week old and crashed and burned, because of over feeding  Yesterday My red and black male and my light red female spawned, she has excellent 8 or 10 ray branching, but her edges are kinda ruff, my male has more rounded edges like a super delta but has 8 ray branching, so this will be an experiment spawn. I know her parents are quite lovely.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The form of each is acceptable and not too bad. The fry's form will also be pretty good. You can work on this line and improve it fairly easy. The males dorsal is nice and tall IMO, it's looks really good for a SD.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow..what a beautiful fishy..Love her/him!!!_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Love both of your fish! Can't wait to hear about the fry!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was pretty tore up about my other spawn, but this time i am going to feed less, add some snails at night, and some java fern, should be much better for my fry


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

indianabetta said:


> Thanks guys! I was pretty tore up about my other spawn, but this time i am going to feed less, add some snails at night, and some java fern, should be much better for my fry


What are the snails for? Do you have some Indian Almond Leaf?

Jeff.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Snails are used for extra helping to keep the bottom/walls clean  they'll eat the microscopic feces for you and after like a week or 2 you could start using the siphon


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sorry snails do not eat poo. They will eat algae off of the glass.

There is nothing that will eat poo:shock:, only plants will do that, and that is too slow. If anything snails will add more poo to the tank for you to vacuum.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I was told they would eat the microscopic food my fry didnt


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Snail eat left over food, Dead/alive plants, betta egg n weak fry 
It is say that it help produce infusion
But idk 
Infusion is to small to see
Can't tell if it blooming or not


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any new updates?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Oh yes the eggs all hatched thiis morning ii tried makkiing a video but it couldnt focus on the fry,, ii will try again tomorrow when they are free swimming ii think there is 200 or so


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats great to hear! Get pictures when you can.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Teeny tiny fry are almost impossible to take pictures of unless you have a micro lens, but do your best. LOL


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I am uploading 3 small videos right now  I will post links in a few minutes


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here are the update videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xzuo0EwRzpA&feature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKBEs9LsdSg&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP88U2AE0As&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like they are playing tag with dad.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is an update video! They are now 2 weeks old! YAY They are eating baby brine shrimp in the video 

http://youtu.be/viqOV41AeRw


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice! Since they are free swimming you can start that filter at a low setting...

Good looking spawn!! Congrats!

Jeff.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Oh i have, I just turned it off for the video, they seem to hang out on the opposite side of the container, away from the filter while its on, instead of spread out, so I shut it off during feeding


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool! Cant wait to see what they turn out to look like!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OK just transferred them all into a ten gallon, I was a little rough on them, but they seemed to manage it just fine, and i thought there was 100 BUT there is more like 200 and some are already showing fins  I thought all were relatively the same size, until moved, now I can see tiny ones too. All have full healthy bellies, and seem pleased to be in a larger tank. I am setting up their grow out tank in my living room, it is going to be a planted tank. I boiled water and soaked the awesome piece of drift wood I found, to release any extra tannons, and the water stayed clear so it must be ready. Going to clean the sand over and over, and get it all ready, Hoping to have everything setup buy thursday or friday, and will put my priced male into it to enjoy the space until the fry are old enough to take over the space. Hilariously I had several anubias bulbs that I dropped into two ten gallons, one with a light, and one without, the two bulbs in the ten gallon with a light havent grown, but the two with no light sprouted and have grown atleast 7 inches, and have several stems, quite funny.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

wow thats a lot of fry! Cant wait to see your tank set up w the plants Im sending you. I hope you like them.  Take a pic when you are all set up.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

*Update video and photos*

Ok everybody, all are happy and healthy, and glad to be in a ten gallon, I have a video, so you can see just how many there are, TONS!

Here is a video link http://youtu.be/N4qJ9ALNKLw


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good indy!! Great video!!

Jeff.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome! Glad they like their 10 gallon. Im sure you like it a lot better than the tub they were in, now you can see them develop better.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

OMG. We, like, have the same female. Mine looks EXACTLY like that, but not as eggy. Where did you get her??! Deja Vu!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I used to have a female like that too and she was that eggy


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Bummer. Figures everyone's betta looks like that and I got the one that's not eggy! JK LOL


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I got mine off aquabid several months ago, I also have her sister, who is very eggy, up for grabs in the classifieds


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

5 week old update video!! http://youtu.be/fFv_FQOinGQ


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such lovely healthy babies. You're doing a great job!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Update Video!! http://youtu.be/rLl2LQbdmsQ Getting their color!!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I love watching babies grow up!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is a special picture of one of them


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

ooooohhh! Is that red or orange?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Def Red!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

UPDATE video! http://youtu.be/SWQNhoqrs3w


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

They are now 7 weeks old


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like they are doing great! Some nice cambodian marbles! Very similar to some of mine.

Jeff.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

They look great! Love the videos.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Pulline first of the males  I have ALOT of males! there are about 150 in this spawn, and i would say 2/3 of them are males! I have red devil, red and white marble, and cherry red


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He looks very promising! The coloring on him looks amazing. They are groing pretty fast and from the looks of it, you'll be having fun jarring males if there are so many. Looks like you have Cambodians as well.

I can't wait to see the next video!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That's going to be a lot of work if u actually get a 100 male in a spawn


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have pulled about 25 males so far, here is some flaring pictures I got of one male...


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

UPDATE: Karen Mac Auley has shown interest in buying some of the really red females  Talk about an ego boost, i cant stop grinning


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I would feel that way too lol!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Your fish are looking SO nice. You have to make a video soon. I can't wait to see the little ones flaring. You're doing an amazing job with these fry!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I will line some of the boys , up anf take a video, and then show you guys the growout tank with the females as well im so glad you guys like what you see


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They're beautiful, getting better every day.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I didn't think from the parent's the fry would look this good. You have a good eye!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Well, i was thinking that the female was slightly rose tailed, and daddy had a good spread and color, but was a super delta, so i was hoping he came from a good line of halfmoons, and maybe he did, since alot of my fry are really nice! OR i just got lucky


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

ok guys im going to do a video later today, but i wanted to show you an example of the fry i am confused about. It has big finnage, BUT barring like a female, i cant tell if it has a white spot under its stomach so i am confused, so what do you think? Boy or girl?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

If this is a girl, then i have quite a few girls just like her, with the same spread and coloring


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a male.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow they are so pretty. It's amazing how quickly they grow!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well this is in fact a male. Barring on fry is normal just like the stress stripes you see on them before they begin to get their color. When a female gets bars on her, she is not only showing she is ready to spawn, but she is ready to become submissive. Barring on FRY are not exactly ready to spawn, but are showing they are submissive to other males or female.

So barring is really how they show they're submissive. This is also why a female in the spawning tank with bars (when she gets closer to the male) she goes in a head down position to show the male she is ready and submissive. Really interesting stuff about these guys. You just have to read their behavior correctly.



indianabetta said:


> ok guys im going to do a video later today, but i wanted to show you an example of the fry i am confused about. It has big finnage, BUT barring like a female, i cant tell if it has a white spot under its stomach so i am confused, so what do you think? Boy or girl?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

That boy got his dad face n her mother body


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

OK guys im about to upload some pictures, any dark bodied fry feel free to inquire about, as i will be only keeping the cherry red boys, i will have some cherry reds available, but not yet, its too early for me to decide which ones i want. I decided not to do a video, because the boys are not lined up to where you can see them all, plus they wouldnt be flaring, and i wanted to show you guys them at full flare.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

This is just an example of the boys, i just grabbed the first few out of the heated room they are in


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Great looking fry!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The males in pictures 3 and 6 are absolutely amazing. Does #3 have a small separation? It looks like his caudal didn't split enough to be a DT.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I honestly have no clue what happened to number 3, as he has a full 180 spread, and that one ray just hasnt branched, maybe it will, maybe it wont, if it did he would be a OHM. He will probably be one of the first ones I sell. He is stunning otherwise, and its kinda neat that when he isnt flaring his caudal looks like a heart.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Your babies are looking so good! I love their redness!

For the boy with the wonky branching I would name him Valentine because his heart shaped causal ;-)


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

lol well i will grow him out a couple more weeks and then probably put him on aquabid, i could list him as "red male valentine"


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Im so glad you got so many awesome fry outta this spawn!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They are really beautiful!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Heres a video!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452994971388425.99434.447364938618095&type=1


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Ooops here is the video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BClSuZNdgyA&feature=plcp


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Saw it already! Very nice fry and they really are thick bodied. What do you feed these guys?!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I feed them Betta crumble , decapsulated baby brine shrimp eggs, and once a week some cut up wax worms (really fatty) , but you have to remove the spine, they cant swallow it (I condition my adults on wax worms from bait store they love them and it gets them ready fast!)


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

I would love to buy a few of your best females from this spawn


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

11 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome spawn! Not surprised to see hm's too!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Here is an example of the girls, I think the girls are prettier then the boys!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Your girls are very nice IMO.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

These girls remind me of Karen's thick bodied fry. Small heads with large bellies


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Thankyou! Im hoping they do well at the shows, karen wants two girls, and so does sherolyn  Probably gonna do some trading


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Same boy from 11 weeks old picture, now 13 weeks and starting to really fill out


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

You've done a great job! They look amazing!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at that dorsal!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Karen's apprentice want some females too!!!


----------

